# homemade playground?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

just what it sais! how can i make a homemade mousie playground? post pics too please


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Look on the pet keepers site.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ok


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Umm...you also just posted this last month. And you posted since then about your homemade toys as well. You should bump old posts before posting new if you are going to post about the same topic.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

i dont know how D:


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

To bump old topics, just reply to them.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

oh right bump, thought she meant delete


----------

